# no



## ifigh (Feb 18, 2013)

===


----------



## branl (May 21, 2010)

I had all this when I first got it, 2008. it was hell on earth. toke lamotrigine and it helped me alot.


----------



## ifigh (Feb 18, 2013)

Susto said:


> houhiu


----------

